# My video



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello! TheGame showing his unshaved face to everyone! 
I thought id share since there is alot of other people on here who have done the same.

This is how i currently feel. =)


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Great video! You did a nice job describing how you feel. Btw, I like facial hair on men


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

How nice







You have a really likable face.

But man, I am jealous!!! How on earth do you manage to speak English so perfectly well when you are Swedish!!! Ahhhh!!! I want to be able to that as well


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

You're 22?! Why on earth did I think you were in your teens? lol


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

cool vid bro


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweet! kindof like a miny documentary


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks all!

Yeah i like talking english. Its sexy!

I dont know if i will be doing a follow up on this one since i dont have internet available all the time...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Gypsy85 said:


> How nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
Your English is very cool and so is the video


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

EverDream said:


> +1
> Your English is very cool and so is the video


T Y


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is an honest question: Where did you pick up your English??

I am intending to become a teacher for English and although I LOVE writing and even thinking in English, I kind of feel "blocked" when it comes to talking. Do you have any tipps for me? It is not that I CANNOT talk in English... it is more that I feel embarassed and blocked and that is probably why I am really worse at speaking than at writing.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah i get nervous and then the english kindof sounds choked and you have to kindof force yourself into concentrating.

Ive been hearing that i have a "music-ear" and that i pick up on dialects easy and so i just am good at hearing other people talk english and so i can kindof imitate very good. Thats how i started at least. Just feeling how english words feels and tastes in your mouth. and what i did to get better was basically i talked alot of english with people who where good at it in school. Also i took an oral proficiency class in school (for english) and thats sortof how its progressed in that area.

I would advice you to watch alot of movies and just trying to pronounce words like american people or english people do. Look for dialects and try to see how their funny. Thats how i got my interest up. Just thinking that it sounds kindof good and funny in your own ears and then you kindof want to imitate just for fun. Sort of like a scottish dialect will sound funny as hell and so id just imitate what was said. Kindof gets you in touch with the comedian in you too.

A good technique for imitating is exaduration. try to exadurate the things you say to the point where it sounds so obviously stupid that you learn how to say things with the right feel afterward. A good one for joking around to


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you! I will certainly try that!!!

English is such a "cool" language, I do not want to be afraid to talk it


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Gypsy85 said:


> This is an honest question: Where did you pick up your English??
> 
> I am intending to become a teacher for English and although I LOVE writing and even thinking in English, I kind of feel "blocked" when it comes to talking. Do you have any tipps for me? It is not that I CANNOT talk in English... it is more that I feel embarassed and blocked and that is probably why I am really worse at speaking than at writing.


I'm the same. Speaking in English is so hard. I forget every possible word and sound completely stupid. It's probably because when you write you can choose which words you use and you have enough time to put it in a normal sentence. When you speak you usually think in your own language and it makes it very difficult. A few years ago I was talking with an american guy on skype and the more we spoke it got easier for me and more natural. It's a lot about practice too.

Where are you from BTW?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

EverDream said:


> I'm the same. Speaking in English is so hard. I forget every possible word and sound completely stupid. It's probably because when you write you can choose which words you use and you have enough time to put it in a normal sentence. When you speak you usually think in your own language and it makes it very difficult. A few years ago I was talking with an american guy on skype and the more we spoke it got easier for me and more natural. It's a lot about practice too.
> 
> Where are you from BTW?


Im from sweden! And yes english can be a challenge. But if you think languages to be fun its just...FuN


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

TheGame said:


> Im from sweden! And yes english can be a challenge. But if you think languages to be fun its just...FuN


I meant to ask Gypsy where he is from because I already know you are from Sweden.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am from Germany!

I am thinking about getting some extra training in English... this will certainly help me with being less anxious because of my future job. Unfortunately, these lessons are very expensive







Well, I will try


----------

